# Selected cells are not those I'm clicking on!



## majr (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi everyone,

I’m having frequent problems since early December with Cell Selection in Excel (Excel 365, most recent update as of Dec 2022).
Current version is 2212 (Build 15928.20198) and problem persists.

What typically happens is:
A) I click on a cell and a separate cell is highlighted that’s offset a number of cells from my intended cell.  The offset might be 1, 2 or more rows (sometimes columns).
B) I double click on a cell on one sheet, jump to the source on a separate sheet then cannot scroll to the active cell.  In fact I can't see where the active cell is unless I look at the top left next to the formula bar.

In either instance, navigating away from the sheet where this occurs and back again solves the problem, for a while at least…. It happens regardless of calculation mode.
It’s not a Scroll Lock issue and I’ve not noticed this in any other application.  It’s as if Excel is forgetting to update the screen and/or forgetting where my mouse pointer is.  It happens as much when using a mouse or a trackpad.  It happens on my laptop or external monitor.

Any suggestions much appreciated since I can't see any reference to this problem online.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 4, 2023)

Welcome to the Board!

Does this happen on just a certain workbook, or all workbooks?
If you open a brand new workbook, does it exhibit this behavior?

If it is only happening in certain workbooks, do these Workbooks contain any VBA code?
VBA code can be written to trigger off the selection of certain cells, which could explain this behavior.


----------



## majr (Jan 4, 2023)

Joe4 said:


> Welcome to the Board!
> 
> Does this happen on just a certain workbook, or all workbooks?
> If you open a brand new workbook, does it exhibit this behavior?
> ...


Hi Joe4 & thanks for the quick response.

Its happening on pretty much all workbooks on completely unrelated projects and I think its sheets in those books that have freeze panes activated where this is happening most.  I've created a new file to try and create the problem but its not happened yet.  On the workbooks where it is happening there are macros in them but nothing that is running in the background or being chased to run through my actions.  It's as if I'm navigating through a workbook too quickly for Excel to keep up and it needs me to pause, swap sheets and then its fine again.  Odd that it seems to have started with a Dec-06 2022 update of Excel 365


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 4, 2023)

Do you have a lot of data and formulas in these workbooks that are experiencing issues?
If so, there could possibly be a delay while it is performing the calculations.

Is there ANY VBA code in with the "ThisWorkbook" module or any of the "Sheet" modules?
If you disable VBA/Macros and open the workbook, do you still experience these issues?


----------



## majr (Jan 5, 2023)

Joe4 said:


> Do you have a lot of data and formulas in these workbooks that are experiencing issues?
> If so, there could possibly be a delay while it is performing the calculations.
> 
> Is there ANY VBA code in with the "ThisWorkbook" module or any of the "Sheet" modules?
> If you disable VBA/Macros and open the workbook, do you still experience these issues?


There are a lot of formulae in the workbooks where it's occurring.  VBA: there is none in the worksheet only on the modules.  Disabling VBA hasn't stopped it happening.
There is grouping on most of the worksheet and I've noticed that the offset is happening when I scroll with the mouse or trackpad.  The offset between the cell I click and the cell that actually gets highlighted is related to how far I've just scrolled and the number of grouped rows over which I'Ve just scrolled prior to clicking on a cell.  Bizarre and I wish I could repeat the error.  It seems so random but frequent and only since early Dec last year.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 5, 2023)

If you temporarily changed the Calculation mode of your workbook to Manual, does that make any difference?


----------

